# SchH training ukrainian german shepherds



## gsdnatali (Apr 23, 2009)

Our dogs are able to work beautifully. Pleasant viewing!!!



























 more photo


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice.








Welcome to the forum.


----------



## gsdnatali (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## gsdnatali (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Nice pics!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The last one is awesome!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOVE these! Especially like the third pic in the first post.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice pics.... LOVE LOVE LOVE the bi-color!!!!


And Welcome from Florida!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Very Nice


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice pictures! Welcome to the group!


----------



## gsdnatali (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks!
And so our puppies start to work. They are puppies of my friends, owners kennel "Hatserro i Drug"


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great shots. I NEED to see more of that bi-color with the reindeer butt


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Same here! Course I'm partial to the sables and bicolors anyway


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome so a question?
If I wanted to come visit your country from where I live in Germany do you have a guest room or motel where I can stay with my dogs? I would love to come visit and work my dogs! A working vacation! Hi I'm Suzi


----------



## gsdnatali (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome Suzi!
We gather often for training with our friends. We shall be glad to a meeting with you.
We can stipulate time of your arrival.


----------



## gsdnatali (Apr 23, 2009)

I wish to show photos of dogs of my friends. They are dogs kennel "Hatsero i Drug"
Zulus IPO III,Kkl1a,CACT


----------



## gsdnatali (Apr 23, 2009)

Zulus IPO III,Kkl1a,CACT


----------



## gsdnatali (Apr 23, 2009)

Zarna IPO I,Kkl1a,


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

wow! such handsome dogs and working hard, too love the pic of the one climbing up the frame with dumbbell in his mouth
gorgeous dog!!


----------



## gsdnatali (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes we have good dogs. But, unfortunately, bring from the Europe and not so qualitative dogs


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Gorgeous looking dogs!


----------



## gsdnatali (Apr 23, 2009)

These dogs имеють excellent genetics and good trainers


----------



## Nellie (Apr 23, 2009)

Lovely to see these pics, Awson dogs


----------

